# How important are some good Sunglasses



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys, how important are some good sunglasses. I have noticed that there are some guys that have been able to catch some more fish just from being able to see them a little bit better. Know of any prescription wrap a rounds that are reasonably priced?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want some quality sun glasses, like the Costa's use to be before they let quality go out the window for profit, go to the 'Perdido Key Oyster Bar' at the base of the Perdido Key bridge and go downstairs to 'Tailwalk' and see Emile. He will hook you up with a great pair of glasses. They are made by Scott (the makers of ski goggles) They are awesome. None of those cheap plastic lenses like Costa's. They are glass and will not deliminator. I tried a pair on and WOW what a difference. I though that glasses didn't matter till I tried these on and I was wrong. They will last forever too. Tell him Derik sent you. Check out some of his great art work while you are there!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you answered your own question about the importance of good vision when sight fishing side by side other fishermen on a pier. 

And be prepared to fork over a few bucks for good quality prescription sunglasses with the similar characteristics as good fishing sunglasses


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

IMO sunglasses are your most important gear when sight fishing. If you dont have a good pair of glasses 9 times out of 10 you are going to get beat to the cast which dramatically reduces your chances to catch fish. I have personally never had to by prescription lenses, but I imagine it will add about $100 to the cost of a good pair of glasses, so get ready to drop 250-400 smacks on a really nice pair of prescription glasses.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I dont have terrible vision, but the prescription helps just being able to make stuff out in the water.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishymcfisherman said:


> Thanks guys, I dont have terrible vision, but the prescription helps just being able to make stuff out in the water.


 
A good pair of polarized sunglasses are critical. It helps out 300 %.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Prescription Costas are not Plastic and there Customer Service is Fantastic
no matter what others may say. Don't buy Costas at a tourist trap buy them at an Optometrist. Check with Anna at Eye Care of Perdido 850-497-0711


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a pair of polarized glasses that I thought were great until I got my new costas. They make a huge difference. I was shocked to say the least. My awesome wife got them for me as a wedding gift.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

make sure you get two pairs...casue one aint gonna last...


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I have found that if you will Leave your Glasses on your Head they do not get B:cool2: roken


----------

